

This is what the website of a multi-million dollar business looks like. - kerno
http://www.byokids.com

======
kerno
According to the article I found this in, it started off as a travel blog,
built a newsletter database, and when people began asking them to help book
trips, they bought a travel agency and began selling holiday packages.

[Edit] found the link to the article (paywalled)
[http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/features/have-kids-
will...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/features/have-kids-will-
travel/story-e6frgabx-1226577329382)

